# Bookshops in Paphos



## Nilla (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi,

I was wondering if there's a bookshop in Paphos that sells books in English? If not in English, I'll take Greek language and find something with a lot of pictures  I just miss the feeling of going into a bookshop.

Any help much appreciated,

Nilla


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Nilla said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if there's a bookshop in Paphos that sells books in English? If not in English, I'll take Greek language and find something with a lot of pictures  I just miss the feeling of going into a bookshop.
> 
> ...


Theres a book exchange opposite wines of the world near the post office.
If you take a book in to exchange any you buy are 1.50. If you dont have an exchange book you pay 3 euros.
There is also a new book exchange which raises money for the Paphiakos.
It is in tremthousa.
This is a link to their website.
Book Shop

Veronica


----------



## Nilla (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you Veronica for the reply, actually I walked around a couple of weeks ago looking for one and thought I'd gone blind. As much as I like second hand bookshops I get the feeling that what I'll find there is exactly the same stuff I'll find in the kiosks here (judging from the books they had listed as things they don't accept at the market) but I could be wrong. And if there's nowhere to buy the books to start with other than kiosks there would be very few books from elsewhere in circulation.

I'm not a snob when it comes to literature, I read everything, but I like to go into a shop sometimes and pick up something different that I wouldn't think to get if I was browsing on Amazon for an e-book. 

How can there not be a proper bookshop in a town of 50,000 people? There has to be a market for it surely, or does nobody read books in the Paphos area? More importantly how can you aspire to become the capital of culture if you don't have a single bookshop?

I would love to hear some views on this because I find it so strange.

Nilla


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, there are bookstores. The best one we have found, it is small but has been around for at least 20 years and the owners are English as far as I know. If they don't have a book in stock they will order it for you. They are very knowledgable about all literature and are very helpful. 

Moufflon Bookshop in paphos - Welcome to the Moufflon Bookshop (Paphos)

There is another one on the road up to Polis on the right but I can't remember the name off the top of my head. It is bigger and modern looking with two floors, but upstairs I believe is just office and school supplies.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I thought you were simply looking for the run of the mill reading materials so I didnt think about the Moufflon. Cleo is right, it is a very good shop and the owners will order anything you want if they havnt got it in stock.
it is situated in Kinyras street, under the Kinyras clinic.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I thought you were simply looking for the run of the mill reading materials so I didnt think about the Moufflon. Cleo is right, it is a very good shop and the owners will order anything you want if they havnt got it in stock.
> it is situated in Kinyras street, under the Kinyras clinic.


I like the Book Swap in Pissouri, you get credit, on return, off the next books you buy, it has a wide range of catagories too. tel 99180388/99010985


----------



## Nilla (Jul 28, 2011)

Excellent, thank you all so very much! Haha, I read through a lot of the threads on this forum before I moved here so I know you've been here for a long time Veronica and when you suggested a book market I actually thought there were no bookshops in the whole of Paphos which made me terrified 

I'd go around more villages but I don't have a car so it becomes a huge project, that's why I was looking for something in Paphos. That link's great, I'll pop in there and see what they've got, again many thanks.

Nilla


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Try Hearnes at Coral bay, it's on a bus route.


----------

